# Joke not so PC but funny!



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok if you are overly sensitive do not read any further, however if you like a good joke proceed.

Three strangers strike up a conversation in the passenger lounge in the Bozeman , Montana airport, while waiting for their respective flights.. 
> 
> One is an American Indian passing through from Lame Deer, another is a Cowboy on his way to Billings for a livestock show, and the third passenger is a fundamentalist Arab student, newly arrived at Montana State University from the Middle East .... 
> 
> Their discussion drifts to their diverse cultures. Soon, the two Westerners learn that the Arab is a devout, radical Muslim and the conversation falls into an uneasy lull. 
> 
> The cowboy leans back in his chair, crosses his boots on a magazine table, tips his big sweat-stained hat forward over his face, and lights a cigarette. 
> 
> 
> Finally, the American Indian clears his throat and softly he speaks, 'At one time here... my people were many... but sadly, now we are few.' 
> 
> The Muslim student raises an eyebrow and leans forward, 
> 'Once my people were few,' he sneers, 'and now we are many. Why do you suppose that is?' 
> 
> The cowboy removes his cigarette from his mouth and from the darkness beneath his Stetson says in a smooth drawl . . . 
> 
> > 'I reckon that's 'cause we ain't played Cowboys and Muslims yet , 
> But I do believe it's a-comin'.' 



You could always substiture Illegal Alien for the Muslim, still funny!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks for the good belly laugh!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

lol awesome


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

ahhh that was great


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Haha, that's cute


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Haven't we been playing "cowboys and muslims" for about 9 years now? lol


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hahahahahaha that's a good one


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Haven't we been playing "cowboys and muslims" for about 9 years now? lol


True but we've been doing it 'politcally' - not the way we fought as a country in unity back in the day... Difference is natives were disciplined, prideful, self respecting people...

Radical Muslims are psychotic


----------

